# DP-Baugruppe mit Flash-Speicher



## holgero (24 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich suche eine einfache Profibusbauguppe mit ein paar wenigen Bytes Flash-Speicher, um darin z.B. ne' Werkzeugcodierung, Betriebsstundenzähler u.ä. zu speichern. Am genialsten währe eine Beckhoff-Busklemme.
Kennt jemand einen Hersteller, der sowas anbietet?

Beste Grüße und nen schönen Sonntag
Holgero


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2011)

Könnte das nicht einfach eine Anschaltung mit CPU sein, bei Siemens
wäre das aus dem ET200s die IM-151-7 CPU, bei Beckhoff wir es etwas
vergleichbares geben.


----------



## PN/DP (24 Juli 2011)

Ich verstehe Holgero so, daß er etwas sucht, was man unabhängig von der CPU aus der Anlage ausbauen kann...

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (24 Juli 2011)

Hast Du Frequenzumrichter am Profibus?
Frequenzumrichter haben eigentlich immer ein paar nicht relevante Parameter frei (z.B. Festfrequenzen, zweiter Parametersatz...), in die man was anderes speichern könnte - und sogar mit dem Umrichter-Bedienpanel anzeigen und ändern kann.

Ich habe schon mal MicroMaster missbraucht, um an einer Anlage ohne Bedienpanel Timerwerte änderbar zu hinterlegen.

Harald


----------



## Matze001 (24 Juli 2011)

Boah ist sowas gemein! Dann raucht der Umrichter ab, und seit 20 Jahren hat keiner mehr dran rumgespielt, niemand weis mehr was Sache ist, und die Anlage läuft nimmer.

Wenn dann noch der Umrichter getauscht wird gegen einen anderen, ist das Chaos komplett.

Ich kenne bei Beckhoff Baugruppen die man links an die CPU anreihen kann, um SD-Karten oder USB-Sticks zu stecken. Wie das bei Siemens aussieht weiß ich nicht, da lege ich sowas immer auf einem Panel ab.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Holgero so, daß er etwas sucht, was man unabhängig von der CPU aus der Anlage ausbauen kann...
> 
> Harald



Kann er doch die IM wäre dann doch ein Inteligenter Slave, denn er in der
Master CPU deaktivieren kann und somit aus dem Verbund lösen. Dieser Slave
war von mir nicht als Master gedacht.


----------



## PN/DP (24 Juli 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Boah ist sowas gemein! Dann raucht der Umrichter ab, und seit 20 Jahren hat keiner mehr dran rumgespielt, niemand weis mehr was Sache ist, und die Anlage läuft nimmer.
> 
> Wenn dann noch der Umrichter getauscht wird gegen einen anderen, ist das Chaos komplett.


Wo ist da ein Problem?
Zu jedem Frequenzumrichter gehört eine Dokumentation, welche Parameter wie einzustellen sind (zumindest der Parameter, die von den Werkseinstellungen abweichen). In dieser Dokumentation stehen dann auch die paar anderweitig genutzten Parameter mit drin. Beim Kopieren des Parametersatzes werden die anderweitig genutzten Parameter mitkopiert.
Wenn nach einem Umrichtertausch die Anlage nicht mehr richtig funktioniert, dann merkt der Instandhalter wenigstens, daß er bei dem Tausch was "vergessen" hat. 
(außerdem kann man das SPS-Programm so gestalten, daß es nicht plausible oder Standardwerte nicht übernimmt bzw. die aktuellen Werte in den FU schreibt)

Speziell bei einem Umrichter mit Buskopplung wird es wohl auch nicht passieren, daß ein Umrichter gegen einen völlig anderen Typ getauscht wird - und wenn doch, dann muß sowieso ein Programmierer ran.

Damit so eine Anlage "nach 20 Jahren" nicht mehr zum laufen zu kriegen ist, müßte außer der Dokumentation auch das SPS-Programm-Projekt "verloren" gehen.

Doch zurück zum Thema:
Vielleicht meldet sich Holgero ja nochmal und klärt uns auf, warum er unbedingt Flash-Speicher außerhalb der CPU braucht.

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein FU eine möglichkeit, wenn er aber nur als 
Datenspeicher genutzt werden soll ein völlig falscher Weg. Bei einen 
Inteliegenten Slave, wäre dieser sogar schön im Projekt und es bestünde
sogar vor Ort durch einen Pilotkontakt an der steckverbindung oder durch 
einen Taster dem Master mitzuteilen das der Slave deaktiviert wird und den
Slave könnte dazu aufgefordert werden die relevanten Daten weg zu speichern.


----------



## holgero (24 Juli 2011)

Es geht um andockbare Maschinenkomponenten.

Was es an den Komponenten immer gibt, ist eine Festo-Ventilindel DI-0X und/ oder ein Beckhoff BK3150.

Z.Z. wird die Codierung hardwaremäßig über Digitale eingänge realisiert. 

Da die andockbaren Maschinenkomponenten immer zahlreicher und immer komlexer werden, suche ich halt nach einer eleganteren Lösung.

Die Idee mit den Umrichtern ist schon mal nicht schlecht. Da gibts auch ein paar wenige (Rexroth).
Die ET200s - IM-151-7 kenne ich auch. Währe aber etwas viel des Guten. 


Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten


----------



## Matze001 (24 Juli 2011)

Ah, jetzt wissen wir auch wo der Hase hinrennt.

Kannst du das nicht über die Profibus/Profinet-Adressen regeln?
Du siehst doch kommende und gehende Teilnehmer.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2011)

holgero schrieb:


> Die Idee mit den Umrichtern ist schon mal nicht schlecht. Da gibts auch ein paar wenige (Rexroth).



Bei den Umrichtern solltest du beachten das die Hersteller den Speicher nicht
immer für zyklisches bearbeiten auslegen, da könnte bei falscher Anwendung
dieser schnell hin sein.


----------



## PN/DP (24 Juli 2011)

holgero schrieb:


> Z.Z. wird die Codierung hardwaremäßig über Digitale eingänge realisiert.
> 
> Da die andockbaren Maschinenkomponenten immer zahlreicher und immer komlexer werden, suche ich halt nach einer eleganteren Lösung.


Wenn es nur um die Identifizierung von Komponenten/Modulen geht, dann müßte es ausreichen, allen Modulen verschiedene Profibus-Adressen zu geben. Bei Kaltstart der CPU sind zunächst alle Profibusteilnehmer aktiviert. Mit der Information, welche Profibusteilnehmer real vorhanden sind und einer Liste, bei welcher Maschinenkonfiguration welche Teilnehmer vorhanden sein müssen, sollte sich das Programm selbstätig konfigurieren können und die nicht benötigten Profibusteilnehmer mit der SFC12 deaktivieren können (damit die BF-LED aus geht).

Haarig wird es allerdings, wenn an den Modulen falsche Profibus-Adressen eingestellt sind (warum auch immer). Vor allem, wenn verschiedene Module gleiche Profibus-Slave-Devices haben. Es sollte noch einen zusätzlichen Check geben, ob eine gefundene Profibus-Adresse zu der gefundenen Modulhardware plausibel ist.

Auch wenn es möglich wäre, in die Module eigene Kennungen zu speichern, kann es vorkommen, daß diese Software-Kennungen falsch sind - so wie eben auch falsch eingestellte Profibus-Adressen vorkommen. Ich meine, die Identifizierung nur über die Profibus-Adressen ist genauso sicher oder unsicher wie die Identifizierung über eigene Kennungen, nur daß die Identifizierung über die Profibus-Adressen weniger Arbeit erfordert. Oder habt Ihr mehr als 120 verschiedene Module?

Je nachdem welchen gesundheitlichen! Schaden ein falsch erkanntes Modul verursachen kann, kann es sein, daß eine Identifizierung über Software-Kennungen nicht zulässig ist! Du müßtest auf jeden Fall eine Gefährdungs-Analyse machen und dann sehen, was die Vorschriften verlangen. Eventuell ist bei bestimmten Modulen sogar die hardwaremäßige Identifizierung über Digitaleingänge zu unsicher?

Eine Maschine muß nicht die selbstkonfigurierende eierlegende Wollmilchsau sein - sprich, das eine Programm muß mit allen möglichen Modulen umgehen können. Es kann besser oder sogar vorgeschrieben sein, mehrere verschiedene Programmvarianten einzusetzen als eine universelle. Dann muß eben bei einer Änderung der Hardware-Konfiguration auch die Programm-Konfiguration geändert werden.

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2011)

Deshalb der Vorschlag einen Inteligenten Slave zu nutzen, dieser kann
neben der Teilnehmer Nr noch zusätzliche Information zum Master senden
um eine sichere Indentifikation zu ermöglichen. 
Ein weiterer Vorteil währe das die andockbaren Maschienenkomponeten, zu
Rüstung oder Wartung Autark betrieben werden können. Als Beispiel ein
Wekzeugwechsler bekommt Abgedockt in der Wartung ein anderes Werkzeug oder wird
auf eine neue Position gefahren, diese Info ist steht dann später wieder zur
verfügung.


----------



## bike (24 Juli 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Es kann besser oder sogar vorgeschrieben sein, mehrere verschiedene Programmvarianten einzusetzen als eine universelle. Dann muß eben bei einer Änderung der Hardware-Konfiguration auch die Programm-Konfiguration geändert werden.




Willst du dies in der Serie machen?
Bei uns gibt es eine Software, die nachschaut was ist verbaut, ist das schlüssig und dann werden die fehlenden Busteilnehmer deaktiviert.
Die Sicherheit ist bei uns mit Safety Integrated realisiert und die ist vom Bus entkoppelt.
Bei Distributed Savety und DP funktioniert dies mit dem SFC nicht, zumindest bei unseren CNC Steuerungen. 
Denke das ist bei "normalen" PLC ebenso.


bike


----------



## thomass5 (26 Juli 2011)

Wie wäre es mit RFID? Leser am Profibus und an dem anzukoppelnden Teil ein TAG mit den entsprechenden Daten. Z.B. von Balluf ... . Du müsstest halt sicherstellen das Leser und TAG zusammenfinden.

Thomas


----------



## Oberchefe (26 Juli 2011)

Von Beckhoff gibt's doch bestimmt einen BC statt BK für den Profibus, der bekommt dann eben ein eigenes Programm mit der Konfiguration. Zumindest ist es bei Wago so.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (27 Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Vielleicht hilft das ja weiter:
http://www.harting-connectivity-networks.de/imperia/md/content/lg/hartingconnectivitynetworks/service/downloads/catalogueindustrialconnectorshan/han02-6_d_kap06_han-modular.pdf

Han-Elisa® ID-Modul
Seite: 06.102

Gruß
Timo


----------



## holgero (29 Juli 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Han-Elisa® ID-Modul
> Seite: 06.102



Das ist genau das was ich  brauche. Meine Kollegen sind auch begeistert.
Elisa passt sogar in die Reserveplätze unserer  Steckverbinder - genial.

Besten Dank
Holger


----------



## klaly (1 August 2011)

Da war ein Stichwort I&M Daten.
Bei einem modernen und halbwegs inteligentem Slave sollte es moeglich sein diese zu lesen und zu schreiben. Dort muesste sich eine individuelle Info ablegen lassen. Der Slave speichert die Info Nullspannungssocher ab. Lesen und Schreiben geht ueber Datensaetze.

Sorry, wegen der Tippfehler, ich schreibe hier auf einem Android Handy.

Mfg klaly


----------

